# 2Cool Annual Spring Beach Gathering - 5/6 - Sam's Beach (Surfside)



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Man, people seem to ask me earlier and earlier every year when we'll be doing the next one, so... 

Save the date! We'll meet between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile NE of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

http://www.google.com/maps/place/29%C2%B002'03.8%22N+95%C2%B010'34.2%22W/@29.0344047,-95.1783587,892m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d29.0344! 4d-95.17617

Folks will start arriving Friday afternoon and there will be the usual party Friday night for those staying on the beach.  Lots more folks will show up on Saturday and many will stay through to Sunday morning.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Hope to see y'all there! :cheers:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Heck yeah! Gonna have to bring the drone :bounce:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

WaBAM!

can't wait! Its always a great time seeing old and meeting new. date is circled!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for asking us what days will work best this year. I know you picked May because of scheduling conflicts, but I think from a fishing standpoint it will be better. Everything seems to be running early this year so hopefully there will be trout in the surf! Gonna make this one for sure, I already have 24 gigs booked in the coming months and if someone wants me on this day, I will just have to decline. Can't do it every weekend.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Marked on calendar :dance:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be there with bells on! I may even fit into my 2 piece bikini, for this one!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> I'll be there with bells on! I may even fit into my 2 piece bikini, for this one!


OH God I hope not!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I should be there, and hopefully with some shirts and stickers. Not taking orders, no promises, just a game plan.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Mont said:


> I should be there, and hopefully with some shirts and stickers. Not taking orders, no promises, just a game plan.


Bring the Mini! I may bring the Rover.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Bring the Mini! I may bring the Rover.


Bring the Crab Balls!!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Bring da E'touffe!

I plan to be there.  If my dad is still in town, I'll bring him along as well.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Shadman, You may want to RECON the area between 6 & 7. Just sayin.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I plan on being there on Saturday.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hope the weather is exactly like today.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

I am going to try to make this!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Shadman, You may want to RECON the area between 6 & 7. Just sayin.


What have those fools done?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

:fish: Well cool, my dad is coming and bringing his RV! Fun times ahead :fish:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> What have those fools done?


They built a HUGE clay levee between the old vegetation line and the waterline. I'll recon the area between 4 & 5. That area was intact last time I was there.:texasflag


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Hooked Up said:


> They built a HUGE clay levee between the old vegetation line and the waterline. I'll recon the area between 4 & 5. That area was intact last time I was there.:texasflag


They were in the process of clearing it during the last gathering.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Hell yes, I'll go, if only to listen to Matt spin the tunes and make me crawfish.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

223AI said:


> Hell yes, I'll go, if only to listen to Matt spin the tunes and make me crawfish.


We let the waves crashing serenade us....And Shaddy......

But Z is talking about a special case of bugs. :biggrin:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Working...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

223AI said:


> Hell yes, I'll go, if only to listen to Matt spin the tunes and make me crawfish.


LOL! Too much sand for the pioneer mixer


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Heads up! If anyone is looking to rent at the condos on the beach (Peregrine Condo's). I just reserved my room. And talked with them about others possibly renting again. I wouldn't wait too long. Just tell them you're with 2cool fishing, and she'll do her best to get you a room. These rooms/condo's do require a 2 night stay (Fri-Sat night.) 

This place is down the beach from the gathering. They're decent for beach rentals.

This ends your PSA.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Is Norby coming in from North Dakota?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^Doubtful, but maybe


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Is he even allowed back in TX?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

MarkU said:


> Is he even allowed back in TX?


If he don't burn the whole stockpile of wood by 9:00 then yes, good times!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It should be easy to find. There's a giant new house going up right there.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I hope they like beach people in their back yard


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> I hope they like beach people in their back yard


LOL! Yep, I foresee some visits from the Po-Po. Hopefully they won't be occupying their new place. Think of all the free lumber, yards away for the burn pile! :brew2:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> LOL! Yep, I foresee some visits from the Po-Po. Hopefully they won't be occupying their new place. Think of all the free lumber, yards away for the burn pile! :brew2:


If Norby DOES make it......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I didn't go on the water side yesterday. From the road, it looks like someone has built a huge berm about 10 feet high just about the high tide line and planted it out with seedlings. I starts at entrance 6 and goes way past 5. I am going to do some recon work down there next week. We were on the bikes yesterday and I won't take mine on the sand, period.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Mont. Let me know if we need to move to the other side of Access #5.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


>


That is way cool!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> That is way cool!


Is it? Is it really??


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yep is that garth brooks?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Yep is that garth brooks?


Nope, It's Johnny Rash, or is it Johnny Crash. 

I'm bringing my drum kit this time!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Nope, It's Johnny Rash, or is it Johnny Crash.
> 
> I'm bringing my drum kit this time!


Motley Stue!! Featuring:

Mega(fingahs)Bite on strings
Mark(the bongo mongo) U on tin cans
And Shad(the golden voice) Man on strings and yoddles.

The band starts barely alive at dusk sharp!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

ya know folks.....
May 6th is also the 4th annual OGSR- Old Guys Surf Reunion at Surfside
all the surfers who grew up on Surfside beach in the 60s~70s
we are gathering at the pavilion at Stahlman Park









my name tag. what i looked like at BellaireHS/Surfside in the 60s
our old beach house









what Surfside looked like on a Saturday in the 60s~70s









the Memorial ALOHA of boards on the beach when we read off the names of those no longer with us









the OGSR- Old Guys Surf Reunion- Facebook Group page
http://www.facebook.com/groups/1374826772803446/

and...
Sam's Beach was originally the "Boilers" 
why Sam always went there to surf fish
why we all always went there to surf fish
on our way to SLPass


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool pics, Jack!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*ShadMan*
do to the erosion of the beach
i would think it more prudent to have the gathering "AT" Access 5
both sides of the entrance to the beach
the less folks have to try and drive down the beach the better
the folks that are serious about fishing "the Boilers" can drive to it
and those that don't want to drive their vehicles down the beach can stay close to the access


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We may need to move the gathering down the beach a bit due to the new berm they are building between Access 5-6, so it's likely we will move to the west side of Access #5. There will be some recon folks going down the weekend of 4/23 who are going to report back on conditions and spots. Last spring we were about 1/2 mile west of Access #5 and it was pretty decent there, so we may be back there again this year.

We do like to be a short ways from the actual access road, though, for privacy reasons, and so we can find a section of beach where there is a good amount of sand beyond the high tide line for those who bring their RVs.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am making a recon run down there on Thursday. If anyone wants to have lunch, holler.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> Cool pics, Jack!


X2.....I just about guarantee I'm in that 3rd pic....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> X2.....I just about guarantee I'm in that 3rd pic....


That pic is from early 80's judging from some of those vehicles. I may have been there too. :cheers:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That pic is from early 80's judging from some of those vehicles. I may have been there too. :cheers:


You didn't even need a pistol back in the day. I don't remember any problems back then. And there was no shortage of alcohol, or anything else!.........Now, ain't no way I'd go without one.......times have changed....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> You didn't even need a pistol back in the day. I don't remember any problems back then. And there was no shortage of alcohol, or anything else!.........Now, ain't no way I'd go without one.......times have changed....


Yep!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

BretE said:


> X2.....I just about guarantee I'm in that 3rd pic....


Me too, but I don't see my 68 Firebird. I may have been at the Octagon house that day!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Me too, but I don't see my 68 Firebird. I may have been at the Octagon house that day!


I wish I had my 68 Firebird Formula 400 4 speed back. Got it right out of HS in 1970. Lots of fun. Avacado green wasn't the best color but loved the car.
file:///C:/Users/h/Downloads/Dino%2020987%20-%20YouTube_files/68-Pontiac-Firebird-400-Dv-09_GG_04.jpg


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

you guys are a bunch of young whipper snappers 
we bought our beach house in 58 and sold it in 65 when my mom died
i started surfing in 65
my 1st board was a 10'1 Blaker
when i got drafted in 70 and left for Nam
i never went back to Surfside again


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*Mont
did you do your recon trip to Access 5 last week?
learn anything that would affect the gathering?*


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I did a recon weekend before last. I suddenly can't post pics anywhere on v-bulletin as they no longer automatically resize my pics. I haven't had to re-size photos since 2008.  I don't even remember how. So no pics from me. There is a stretch without berm between 5 and 6 that is still a nice place. - Sandy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I haven't been down, but it sounds like our usual spot will work. Sandy, your new phone is taking huge pics. Find the setting to turn it down to something around 1900 pixels wide.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Pictures with a phone? Preposterous Mont. You know me better than that. 

Can't find any adjustments on the camera, but I'll check it again tonight.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those polaroids don't have adjustments except up, down or sideways.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those polaroids don't have adjustments except up, down or sideways.


When you shake them, they shrink.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> When you shake them, they shrink.


I hope Sandy ain't shaking anything...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those polaroids don't have adjustments except up, down or sideways.


and selfie!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

*My "68 Firebird 400*

Sold it in "89, sure miss that car!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

One Month!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcieU and I were racking our brains last night. Over what we should bring to the bash? I'll bring the bar. Should I score a bunch of firewood? Do we actually want to attempt to plan food for the group? John-Sharkchum kicked butt last fall. I know he loves to cook. But I think we need to give him a break. That boy was at it non stop.

Anywho, food for thought. Suggestions?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> MarcieU and I were racking our brains last night. Over what we should bring to the bash? I'll bring the bar. Should I score a bunch of firewood? Do we actually want to attempt to plan food for the group? John-Sharkchum kicked butt last fall. I know he loves to cook. But I think we need to give him a break. That boy was at it non stop.
> 
> Anywho, food for thought. Suggestions?


If you bring a ****load of firewood,"They will come"


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

There will be several pits going and I'll bring the beach famous chicken poppers and some other little morsels of love....



Bring what ya want. There will be plenty of room.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ice, water and beer are the usual staples down there. Not necessarily in that order. Who's going to be down Friday morning? I am gonna let the traffic clear out that morning and head that way in the RV around 8. Should put me on the beach by 10.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mont said:


> Ice, water and beer are the usual staples down there. Not necessarily in that order. Who's going to be down Friday morning? I am gonna let the traffic clear out that morning and head that way in the RV around 8. Should put me on the beach by 10.


I may be there around then too. I'll give you a hand in setup if you need it.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We'll be down there around 1-2 pm Fri. Our mandatory HEB stop in LJ takes an hour +.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> Ice, water and beer are the usual staples down there. Not necessarily in that order. Who's going to be down Friday morning? I am gonna let the traffic clear out that morning and head that way in the RV around 8. Should put me on the beach by 10.


Mont, my dad will be bringing his RV Friday but not as early as you. First time for him to beach his. Do you put plywood under the tires and a wood block under the tongue. What is the protocol for parking an RV on the beach? Thanks.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Zeitgeist said:


> Mont, my dad will be bringing his RV Friday but not as early as you. First time for him to beach his. Do you put plywood under the tires and a wood block under the tongue. What is the protocol for parking an RV on the beach? Thanks.


Yeppers, put plywood under any tires. Put a couple of small dish pans at the entrance to your camp/rv and dip your foot in each one before coming in to rinse the sand off your feet. Stagger them a bit, so you can step from one to the next, and then into the RV. Camp above the high tide line. Bring bug spray, water, and UV protection. Shade is your friend.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bringing 2 sets of washers this time.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Chazz1007 said:


> Bringing 2 sets of washers this time.


I'm bringing my A game, and 1 Dish Washer.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I'm bringing my A game, and 1 Dish Washer.


When mine gets sand in her rinse cycle, it alllllll over...


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

Marcie will be proud ;-)


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

onedayscratch said:


> when mine gets sand in her rinse cycle, it alllllll over...





lisaluv said:


> marcie will be proud ;-)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I hope to be on the beach by noon or so on Friday. Find us a primo spot, Mont!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Chazz has entered into the washer world full fledged. He said bring your 'A' game....


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

How long of a stretch of beach does this group normally take up? Haven't been before but planning to make it this year.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Yak a Tak said:


> How long of a stretch of beach does this group normally take up? Haven't been before but planning to make it this year.


There is the main 'camp' but it may go .25 mile either way, sometimes more. It's a great time to chill, unwind, meet, eat and fish. Christmas Bay is right behind us too.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, plan to get on the beach Friday and carve out my little spot. Guessing some guys can take up a lot of beach with 4-8 rod spreads out.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Yak a Tak said:


> Ok, plan to get on the beach Friday and carve out my little spot. Guessing some guys can take up a lot of beach with 4-8 rod spreads out.


I don't mind weaving thru a few lines as I reel in some spotted ones. Just don't hit me in the back of the head with a surf weight...lol

No Barbie poles allowed.

I am gathering some wood for the fire.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Yak a Tak said:


> How long of a stretch of beach does this group normally take up? Haven't been before but planning to make it this year.


 A couple of miles or so. Maybe three.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

fishingtwo said:


> I don't mind weaving thru a few lines as I reel in some spotted ones. Just don't hit me in the back of the head with a surf weight...lol
> 
> No Barbie poles allowed.
> 
> I am gathering some wood for the fire.


Guess you're not going to fish the 2Cool Tourney??


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Guess you're not going to fish the 2Cool Tourney??


Hmmm, didn't realize the quality of the trophies.
May have to reconsider.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got some of the TXG17 coins cut today.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone have any side pots going for largest red, largest shark, etc? Might add some excitement. I'm normally a favorite for largest gafftop!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Yak a Tak said:


> Anyone have any side pots going for largest red, largest shark, etc? Might add some excitement. I'm normally a favorite for largest gafftop!


Largest pot is usually the crab boil Sunday morning for breakfast.:bounce:

I'm sure you can drum up something though. I'm not a betting man but there's always a case of lapsed judgement....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got some wood coins cut today too. Lower right.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Mont , would you mind posting the info for the people / business that did the g17 tx both in the metal and wood if they are different . 

If you don't wanna do that , would you mind sending it in a pm please ?

.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's my personal work. I was tweaking the bits, cuts, and fonts a bit between pieces. In reality, every piece is just a bit different. TXG is short for Texas Gathering and 17 is the first one this year. TXG 17 is just shorthand for this one. TXG 17-2 will be the next one. I cut all of it in my personal shop today.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Look good


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Mont said:


> That's my personal work. I was tweaking the bits, cuts, and fonts a bit between pieces. In reality, every piece is just a bit different. TXG is short for Texas Gathering and 17 is the first one this year. TXG 17 is just shorthand for this one. TXG 17-2 will be the next one. I cut all of it in my personal shop today.


Well , dang good product in my book , thats for sure .

Do you do it for hobby or will you take on small jobs like this , small meaning physical size , not time and labor .

Last ? how thick material will your machine cut , don't really know the grade , 
but in stainless and also aluminum .

Really like what ya did there .


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Oh no, I retired last month from real work. This is just for fun, just for when I feel like it, and when I have time. I can cut aluminum up to .25" no problem. My personal favorite is copper followed by hard wood plywood.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Mont, there's no way a Barbie is going to fit on those.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This is mainly for MarkU; but besides the obvious, people, 2Cool flags, RV, when you see the gigantic Maker's Mark bottle, that is us!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

haha!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We're going to need a bigger bottle!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> This is mainly for MarkU; but besides the obvious, people, 2Cool flags, RV, when you see the gigantic Maker's Mark bottle, that is us!


It's empty already isn't Z?!?....(foot tap)....


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Onedayscratch and me hit the beach yesterday (Dawn patrol)in between access 5 & 6 for some feech'in and recon. Beach looked in good shape, some seaweed and not much driftwood. Fish are there tho, 26 1/4 Speck, 26 1/4 & 30" Reds(tagged), 16" black drum, and 1 big arse stingray. all on cut mullet and squid. have pics trying to get them from the phone to the puter


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Chazz1007 said:


> Onedayscratch and me hit the beach yesterday (Dawn patrol)in between access 5 & 6 for some feech'in and recon. Beach looked in good shape, some seaweed and not much driftwood. Fish are there tho, 26 1/4 Speck, 26 1/4 & 30" Reds(tagged), 16" black drum, and 1 big arse stingray. all on cut mullet and squid. have pics trying to get them from the phone to the puter


Dang man, 26 inch spec and no pictures?


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tommy chime in with some pics, make Matt happy. Another observation, the weed 
line (high tide) and the new dunes don't have much room for camping and thru traffic.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I didn't get a pick of the tagged red but y'all get the gest.

It was a funky weather day that turned absolutely gorgeous! 

I'm thinking where the usual spot is may be ok. If not, it may not be too far from there.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Great report! I too have been prepping for next weekend. I pre drank the gathering, last Sat night. Hit my limit, and then some. Going to need to do a few more scouting drunks, prior to the festivities. Just to make sure everything is ready...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The forecast is looking sweet. There's a front blowing through on that Thursday and north winds predicted for Friday and Saturday. The north winds will make the beach a bit larger and the humidity a lot better.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

One week!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Made stakes out of some expired (12+ years old) stainless rods. Cheapies that came with it rusted out.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If things go to plan, I should be on the beach Friday morning, fairly early. This is my RV. I may have my flags up too.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Despite the wind, I got the first coat of clear on the TXG 17 coins just now. They are looking pretty good and once they are done, I have stainless steel loops to use them on a key chain or whatever.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^cool!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

X2!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mont, you rock!! Very great work.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Mont said:


> The forecast is looking sweet. There's a front blowing through on that Thursday and north winds predicted for Friday and Saturday. The north winds will make the beach a bit larger and the humidity a lot better.


Hoping this hold up! Saw a few forecasts with 20+ NNW, but they are always wrong anyway!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The copper ones got powder coated in gloss clear this afternoon. My pic doesn't really pick it up too well, but it's got a nice solid coat so the copper won't turn colors. 

As for the WX forecast, right now, it's calling for the front to push through on Wed and drop quite a bit of rain. That leaves 48 hours for the sand to dry which should be greatness. I would venture a guess that the fishing is going to be on too, since we will be into May at that point. At any rate, my plan is still to be down Friday morning in the 10:30 time slot and still to make a recon run down Thursday afternoon in the Jeep. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

the forcast


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it down for a while on Friday but I will be there on Saturday for sure. Looking forward to it. :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Just a heads up for those coming down the Gulf Freeway on Saturday. It's going to be closed off southbound from late Friday to early Monday (League City to Dickinson). Take 288 and come in from Surfside. I am going to go that way anyways to miss the SLP tollway, which is a close fit for us RV guys.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Mont said:


> Just a heads up for those coming down the Gulf Freeway on Saturday. It's going to be closed off southbound from late Friday to early Monday (League City to Dickinson). Take 288 and come in from Surfside. I am going to go that way anyways to miss the SLP tollway, which is a close fit for us RV guys.


Thanks Mont. Very important info for us. 
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We are going to be on Surfside beach in the area on Saturday. ( between access 4 and 5) We will be the family with the two BIG Golden retrievers and a very OLD Aussie. Blue Ford Explorer -OR- Maroon Tundra (or both)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> We are going to be on Surfside beach in the area on Saturday. ( between access 4 and 5) We will be the family with the two BIG Golden retrievers and a very OLD Aussie. Blue Ford Explorer -OR- Maroon Tundra (or both)


Come down and say hi!

I love the beach after a good rain has packed it down.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait, just chatted with my dad! He is trailering to Onalaska tomorrow, I am treating him to a white bass guided trip on Thursday, then Friday. Gonna shoot some sweet drone video of the 2Cool family! Looking forward to the food and fellowship. My dad asked if there would be beer?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> My dad asked if there would be beer?


Glad you Dad has a sense of humor!:cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Everybody bring firewood if you have any


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The gang last time in November


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

3 days. Brining firewood also. Y'all get ready some washers!! And good timezí ½í¸í ½í¸.hope we have enough pits to cook all this food, let get'er done. Hope to see the kids reeling in some Big fish.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I am a lone marketing fixture just waiting for a party. The beach would be cool!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am a lone marketing fixture just waiting for a party. The beach would be cool!


Someone is going to use that as a kayak. And drop some baits. That someone won't be my fat arse. 2 more sleeps, then the beach!:brew:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Y'all best hope the forecast for north winds is right. The bull tide was at the base of the dunes about noon today aka, zero beach.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Uh OH!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

this is gonna help



> Wind Advisory
> Issued: 3:13 PM CDT May. 3, 2017 â€" National Weather Service
> 
> ... Wind Advisory in effect from midnight tonight to 7 am CDT
> ...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

That'll push it out! I recall a couple gatherings that very literally went on during tropical storms and one Brazoria County Sheriff as big as Mont telling us we'd best not park in the dunes.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The one where the eye of the storm passed directly over us was unforgettable. The other one had a Pacific hurricane hit it down in Pt. A. I think things are gonna be just about perfect for this one.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Crawfish Ettoufee(SP?) and crab balls . That is all. I will be cooking the crawfish onsite, for inquiring minds.................


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll check the water level out Friday morning when I leave for work. If it's too high you can always camp out along the side of 257P until it recedes.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh man I just saw this. I was already planning on being in the area on Saturday. Might have to come say hi.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> That'll push it out! I recall a couple gatherings that very literally went on during tropical storms and one Brazoria County Sheriff as big as Mont telling us we'd best not park in the dunes.


I recall a relocation to a local casa that had more water than was necessary. Somewhere there's a fish pic!

I've got the boudain balls made and about to make up some chicken poppers. Breakfast tacos are a comin'.

I believe the early birds are in for a treat....


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

We are planning food also. Really want to cook crawfish, but afraid it's more than I want to bite off. Fresh water will be in short supply.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

The wife and I just this week decided to go down for Saturday. We were going to fish between 4-5, but we can move down a little bit and say hi. I'm doing my maiden voyage over the water with my drone. I'll be in a tan F150 with the bright orange drone.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yak a Tak said:


> We are planning food also. Really want to cook crawfish, but afraid it's more than I want to bite off. Fresh water will be in short supply.


For those that will be there Friday afternoon, I am cooking a sack. I am actually cleaning them at home and bringing a pot of water, LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

spicyitalian said:


> The wife and I just this week decided to go down for Saturday. We were going to fish between 4-5, but we can move down a little bit and say hi. I'm doing my maiden voyage over the water with my drone. I'll be in a tan F150 with the bright orange drone.


I will be flying my drone also. We can dog fight!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Yak a Tak said:


> We are planning food also. Really want to cook crawfish, but afraid it's more than I want to bite off. Fresh water will be in short supply.


It's all in how you plan. We'll have the bugs Friday, courtesy of one drone flying fool!

As for drone flying, spicyâ€‹Italian, bring it! The more, the merrier.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> For those that will be there Friday afternoon, I am cooking a sack. I am actually cleaning them at home and bringing a pot of water, LOL!


Ha!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> I will be flying my drone also. We can dog fight!


Anyone else thinking, "2Cool Invitational Skeet Shoot?"

Getting the truck loaded today. Should be on site by 2 manana. :cheers:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

The wind finally showed up. Should be pretty nice in the morning.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking at saltwater-recon beach cam. I'm drooling and having withdraws...í ½í¸‚


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Yak a Tak said:


> We are planning food also. Really want to cook crawfish, but afraid it's more than I want to bite off. Fresh water will be in short supply.


Do I need to try to bring a drum of water?


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Just gonna grill shrimp instead, have way too much to get done before tomorrow AM! Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I won't be able to make this one. Doc said no. Tests came back positive for cancer. Wants me to stay home till next surgery


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Bobby said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make this one. Doc said no. Tests came back positive for cancer. Wants me to stay home till next surgery


Dang Bobby, I'm really sorry to hear this news. I'll miss seeing you this time. Get better, and plan on making the Fall gathering. Prayers sent!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make this one. Doc said no. Tests came back positive for cancer. Wants me to stay home till next surgery


Send the Mrs. then. She's better looking than you anyway...

Sent up for ya Bobby. As onery as you are, you'll kick this! You need anything in the meantime, hollar at me.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make this one. Doc said no. Tests came back positive for cancer. Wants me to stay home till next surgery


That's terrible, Bobby. I hope they get ya fixed up!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Really sorry to hear that, Bobby. We'll keep you in our thoughts and drink an ice cold water for you.

My friend Chris and his wife, Shelly, will be there. Maybe we can talk him into playing "Brown Eyed Girl" at some point. Prolly take him a few water moccasins, though.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Bobby. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this Bobby, hope thing's get better real soon. You will be missed at the gathering.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

WillieP said:


> Very sorry to hear this Bobby, hope thing's get better real soon. You will be missed at the gathering.


Ditto. I always enjoy talking to Bobby, and his grandkids. Prayers sent


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

to quote MarkU -"1-2 more sleeps, then the beach" I hope you all have GREAT weather, light winds, good tides, perfect waves, lots of fish and tons of fun! Any updates for us that REALLY want to be with you but can't, will be greatly appreciated!!




Bobby-prayers up for a complete recovery!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> to quote MarkU -"1-2 more sleeps, then the beach" I hope you all have GREAT weather, light winds, good tides, perfect waves, lots of fish and tons of fun! Any updates for us that REALLY want to be with you but can't, will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Bobby-prayers up for a complete recovery!


You know it's not That far from you, POC....

I found this from a year or two ago, Bobby. Me you and Reel Girl. Don't remember anything about the metal signs.....but I was wearing a Jagermeister shirt.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bobby, Your in our heart and prayers, hope all goes well and get to 100%.Everyone will be taking a lot of pics.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that onedrinkscratch in that picture??

Get well Bobby, God Bless.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Prayers up for you Bobby. You'll be missed for sure. Always fun hanging out with you.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Anybody bringing any food....?
Got some firewood and going to try an get there after work

Get well Bobby


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Grasshoppers are done.. Caught some Big ones. Redfish on the half shell anyone??


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Might end up grabbing a sack on the way. Finally loaded and ready for some sleep. Hope to leave by 10 and be on the beach by noon!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Is that onedrinkscratch in that picture??
> 
> Get well Bobby, God Bless.


As Tortuga says...mebbe.......:cheers:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We will try to get down there Sat.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Heading that way shortly !!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You don't want to see pictures of my hand getting stitches out today from last surgery Mom n Dad both sick not sure I can beach it with the yall good ole boys be safe have fun


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Chazz1007 said:


> Grasshoppers are done..


You stick toothpick thru, grasshoppa


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Look what I found, Shadman. Still works, bright! ha


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> You stick toothpick thru, grasshoppa


That's funny chit right there.. Ain't mess'in with that guy.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am set up in the RV at the first set of "woods" to the south of Entrance 6. The beach is wide and the sand is hard packed.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Oh man that looks good. I'll be there this evenin


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I see the Mini! I was just wondering about the driving conditions. So, from the bridge you are past entrance 6?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> I see the Mini! I was just wondering about the driving conditions. So, from the bridge you are past entrance 6?


Real close to 6.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

See "the condos" in the pic?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

How is the seaweed? We will try to make it Sunday and string some junk out.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Heading that way in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Heading that way in about 30 minutes!


Well There goes the neighborhood!!!

Have fun


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The bite is on with live shrimp and the crowd is growing. There's no weed today.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Having trouble getting the beach truck started after two months of not driving it, so I haven't left Sargent yet. Hope to get it started within an hour or so (have a charger on it now, though I'm not convinced it's the battery) or I'll be driving the BMW on the beach.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I just turned onto seawall from 61st. Birds nailung bait. I will be there in 20.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> There's no weed today.


Matt is right down the seawall...It will be there shortly! :texasflag


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Mont said:


> I am set up in the RV at the first set of "woods" to the south of Entrance 6. The beach is wide and the sand is hard packed.


Looks like yall got lucky. Last weekend the beach was a mess. 30 - 40 mph wind and high tide. This weekend looks much better.

Have fun.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Fish doctor is busy.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Can't beat fresh feech on da beach!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Biggest Friday turn out in a long time! Shot some killer drone video! Onedayscratch's fried boudin balls were amazing. My dad and I cooked a mess of white bass! Hope y'all can make it tomorrow!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

oh wow!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Mrs. Fish doctor is busy.


Now that made my mouth water


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful day and night so far at the beach. Over 2 dozen people already on the beach. Turnout tomorrow should be great and weather will be outstanding! Great food, great friends, as always.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Great day, we are set up just east of the condos. Caught what I think is a Atlantic sharpnose about 30 minutes after setting up. Gafftop since then. Few decent runs, but pretty slow so far. M


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Heaed down soon. Please do not open fire on the silver dodge Dakota; I mean no harm


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Yak a Tak said:


> Great day, we are set up just east of the condos. Caught what I think is a Atlantic sharpnose about 30 minutes after setting up. Gafftop since then. Few decent runs, but pretty slow so far. M


You're not at THE gathering. Come down the beach a tad.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

We will come and socialize tomorrow!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful day on the beach. The fish will be biting shortly.

Thanks Mont


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Poppers down! Megabite playing tunes on the ice chest radio!


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Been pretty slow here, couple small sharks.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Most excellent 2Cool gathering! We are relaxing and cooking burgers. Winding down playing washers until MarkU does something stupid


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Me and Sharkchum dominated the washers. Ask chuck


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

A good time was had by all and it's still going on


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah.....Baby

Let the good times Roll..


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Great time! Left at lunch with the intention of coming back to stay another night but we couldn't make it. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> Yeah.....Baby
> 
> Let the good times Roll..


Good to see you!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Solodaddio said:


> Great time! Left at lunch with the intention of coming back to stay another night but we couldn't make it. Have fun everyone!


Good hanging with you, good times indeed!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Me and Sharkchum dominated the washers. Ask chuck


We need a rematch !!!

Had a great time as always, good food and company for sure.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Good hanging with you, good times indeed!


Back atcha man, you and your dad brought some good fish. Scratch made some good homemade boudin balls. Megabite lit up the grill, can't beat boudin and sausage fresh off the pit. Mark and Marcie brought a lotta grub for Saturday, we missed out though. To bad the bite wasn't on Saturday morning bro but my goal was to have fun vs just catching fish. Most fun of the year, bet y'all had even more fun yesterday! Whoever didn't make it to "THE" gathering missed out on a great time!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well chit...... I was down on SS all day and didn't realize this weekend was the 2cool gathering...... even drove down that way and just have turned around just shy of everyone. Maybe I can make the next one 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Biggest Friday turn out in a long time! Shot some killer drone video! Onedayscratch's fried boudin balls were amazing. My dad and I cooked a mess of white bass! Hope y'all can make it tomorrow!


Good to see someone knows the proper way to start a fire. Whenever I see/smell lighter fluid I die a little inside.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

See y'all next year!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I had a really great time and appreciate everyone that made it taking time to turn out. We sat around the campfire last night and had another great evening. Slept in a bit this morning and just made it home and got the RV stowed. This one was by far, the best one in a good while with the pretty weather, the sand being packed tight and plenty of beach thanks to the north wind. By my count, there were well over a 100 of us between Friday morning and this morning. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the first of the pics


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a few more


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That cobbler done in the Dutch Oven was greatness.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

don't forget the Crawfish etouffee and Cindy's crab balls


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Steve anyone who has ever had them can't forget them. Sure hate missing this one. I really enjoy the gatherings. I will make the next one for sure.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Awesome time! Couldn't have had any better weather and Mont picked a perfect spot on the beach. Great turnout both days, one of our best in recent history! Food was delicious (thanks Randy, Steve/Cindy, Matt, Tommy, Eric, and everyone else who cooked!), live music was awesome (I'm hoarse now), and the company is beyond compare. I wasn't feeling well most of the weekend, but still had an awesome time and am already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I had a great time as well. Thanks to all who provided terrific food, fun and fellowship!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

We could not have had a better weekend! Some new faces and new recruits to the madness and it was really great to see my buds.

Can't wait to see Z's video this go around. That drone is 2COOL bro!

...and thanks Hooked Up. I'll retain my oversized popcorn bucket for next time!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I even got my bulb planted today from the gathering.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Too many people to Thank! Such an awesome time. I am so grateful for y'all accommodating my dad. We had a blast. Really cool visiting with Coach Law, there will be drone video at "tickle me tatlum!" Ha Ha!

Steve, you are appreciated! Best crawfish etouffe I have ever had! In fact, after having it, my dad and I busted a wade. We were side by side and I said, "Dad, that etouffe was worth the whole trip, wasn't it?" Ha ha, he agreed.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

What a GREAT weekend!
Meet a bunch of new friends and ran into a couple of old ones.
Weather was perfect, food was delicious.
My complements to all the chefs.

I hope to see you all again at the next beach gathering!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Steve anyone who has ever had them can't forget them. Sure hate missing this one. I really enjoy the gatherings. I will make the next one for sure.


You were missed big guy. We hoisted a few in your honor throughout the days. Hope ya get to feeling better Bobby.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Monty!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Mont said:


> I even got my bulb planted today from the gathering.


Keep me updated. I hope it roots, and blooms this summer!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

steve holchak said:


> Keep me updated. I hope it roots, and blooms this summer!


Thanks for the new plant! It's going to take off. That spot is perfect for it. I soaked it in the sink for a couple of hours today before I planted it. I didn't realize how funny I look on my bike. That little she devil dog couldn't catch me, though.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Any fish caught? We must have missed it, got out there 0900 am. Saw 3 5ft blacktips caught. We had one pickup but guys catching BT were doing insane drops. Cooler of whiting to fry at least.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> Thanks for the new plant! It's going to take off. That spot is perfect for it. I soaked it in the sink for a couple of hours today before I planted it. I didn't realize how funny I look on my bike. That little she devil dog couldn't catch me, though.


That dog looks like it is operating at maximum speed...LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I saw trout, whiting and heard about a flounder being caught. Friday about noon, it was on, big time.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Clear water never made it close, tried but nope. Put baits at the color line but the BT were way out. They were jumping clear out of the water straight up , farther off than my 9/0's could go


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Too many people to Thank! Such an awesome time. I am so grateful for y'all accommodating my dad. We had a blast. Really cool visiting with Coach Law, there will be drone video at "tickle me tatlum!" Ha Ha!
> 
> Steve, you are appreciated! Best crawfish etouffe I have ever had! In fact, after having it, my dad and I busted a wade. We were side by side and I said, "Dad, that etouffe was worth the whole trip, wasn't it?" Ha ha, he agreed.


My pleasure. Seeing your dad enjoying eating my cooking made my whole trip worth it!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It was a great time. Got to see some old buds, and make some new friends as well. Hey...I only played one game of washers... but we were BARELY beat. It was close.  Good times!!!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

A few of the pics I took Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sancroix said:


> A few of the pics I took Saturday and Sunday.


LMAO!! The 2COOL Coconut Mouse!

Good to see you again man!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcieU and I made it home about an hour ago. Awesome time! Lot's of laughs, food and drink! Thanks everyone or cooking some amazing food. I'm fixing to take a 12 hour nap.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hey 'tuga, did your coins make it there today?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Hey 'tuga, did you coins make it there today?


Probably did, Jefe'..couldn't make it into the office today...Momma took another nosedive Sunday and just got back from hours at Doc's office.. She is just fine so it was worth the wasted day.. I'll be down there in the AM and check it out and let you know....jd


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I hope things get to going yer way, Jim. Anytime you want to hit a gathering, you just let me know and I will come by in the RV. A/C'd and restroom included.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can't wait to see Matt's drone video(s). I threw down for one today, based on his recommendation. It was a pleasure to meet all the TTMB parents that came out for the gathering too.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

The pic of the dog chasing Mont still makes me LOL! The only thing faster on the beach that day was the dog's owner.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> I can't wait to see Matt's drone video(s). I threw down for one today, based on his recommendation. It was a pleasure to meet all the TTMB parents that came out for the gathering too.


You are going to love the drone! Congrats! Thanks to Mont I was able to charge my batteries so I actually have four full flights with a total video time of one hour. I have my work cut out for me, want it to be good so y'all give me a couple of weeks


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hooked Up said:


> The pic of the dog chasing Mont still makes me LOL! The only thing faster on the beach that day was the dog's owner.


That dog was chasing any and everything that went by. Then prancing back as he chased them off..lol
Probably still sleeping..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Matt, what video editing program do you normally use?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> Matt, what video editing program do you normally use?


Cyberlink Power Director. Big problem, as you know with PC's is the freeze. Power Director is by far the smoothest editor, that is their claim to fame and it it works! Cheap also, tops $79.

It is funny that you asked because I was just milling through the video. Sharkchum and I took some amazing video on that last one, I have my work cut out for me, but have already brought Katie over many times to check it out.

The drone video is amazing!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Thanks for the heads up on editing. I spent most of today detailing out the RV so we can go to Faith's Graduation tomorrow. I can't wait to get the new drone dialed in. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. The extended range antennas arrived yesterday.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Finally got around to a few pics!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Da RAT!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Finally got around to a few pics!


Who's the fat guy with the pit?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a great time..."I actually got to see the 2coolers that I wanted to see and also met some new ones.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Them some fine 2Cool tee shirts. 

I still have a few to get mailed out - maybe happen next week.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Converted this video from Facebook Live. You see Cool Change, Mont, oneDayscratch, WillieP, Solarscreen Guy, Coach Law, Chazz, Steve Holchak...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

That was a great day my man.


----------

